# HUNG FUT System (Shaolin Hung Fut)



## Beng*Chuan (Oct 25, 2002)

Does anyone knows about this system?


----------



## Skarbromantis (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.kungfu1.com/System.html

Hung Fut Kung Fu, a southern Chinese martial art style, was created nearly 400 years ago at the Southern Shaolin Temple in Chinas Fujian province by Wun Lei, a Shaolin monk and Kung Fu grandmaster. The style is a hybrid of Hung Gar (Hung Fist) and Fut Gar (Buddhist Palm), two southern Chinese systems of Kung Fu. Wun Lei was a Buddhist Palm master and also a student of the great Hung Gar founder, Hung Hei Gung. Having the full knowledge of both these systems to draw from, Wun Lei combined the low, strong stances and ferocious hand techniques of Hung Gar (a hard style) with the relaxed, internal movements of Fut Gar (a soft style) to create a new style, aptly named Hung Fut. The Hung Fut System is, thereby, a style unique in its incorporation of linear, circular, and angular techniques which results in movements that are powerful and explosive, yet precise, flowing, and without rigidity. 

Hung Fut founder and First Generation Grandmaster Wun Lei passed on the Hung Fut System and higher level aspects of his martial arts knowledge to a fighter and disciple named Wong Tong Kae, who thus became the Second Generation Grandmaster. Wong Tong Kae then passed on the lineage title to his student Lee Tong Yung, the Third Generation Grandmaster. In the fourth generation, Ho Do Don received the lineage title, who then passed it on to Ng Hoi Tong, the Fifth Generation Grandmaster. The Hung Fut System reached the twentieth century when Hung Ju Sing (White Haired Devil) received the lineage title from Ng Hoi Tong, thus becoming the Sixth Generation Grandmaster. 

Hung Ju Sing was nicknamed the White Haired Devil, legend has it, because of how he looked when demonstrating his staff form--which was said to be so powerful it made him look like a screaming devil--combined with the color of his hair, which turned white when he was only thirty years old. After his teacher, Ng Hoi Tong, died, he went to the Purple Bamboo Buddhist Temple in Canton, where he continued his Hung Fut Kung Fu training with Monk Loy Yuen, his Si Suk (his teacher's younger classmate). When he completed his training with his Si Suk, Hung Ju Sing, now in his fourties, returned to his home village in Canton. He later traveled throughout China for many years, continuously testing and improving his skills.

When in his sixties, Hung Ju Sing moved to Hong Kong with his three sons and there began teaching Hung Fut Kung Fu. With the help of his sons and other top students, the Hung Fut System was made widely known throughout Hong Kong. Though he contested with many top masters, it was said that he always emerged the winner, making him well-known throughout the Hong Kong Kung Fu community as an extraordinary grandmaster. Though he lived a life of danger and adventure, Hung Ju Sing lived to be very old, passing away at the age of 96 at Pingsan Temple. 

Hung Ju Sings eldest and second son each had completely mastered the Hung Fut System and all the secret skills of their father, but they both died at an early age. Having lost his first two sons, Hung Ju Sing asked his third and youngest son, Yu Chung, who was then 18 years old and living on the mainland, to come to Hong Kong to assist him in teaching Kung Fu. From that point on, Hung Yu Chung lived and taught with his father until Hung Ju Sing passed away. 

At that time, Hung Yu Chung took over his fathers duties and continued to spread Hung Fut Kung Fu, becoming the Seventh Generation Hung Fut Grandmaster. Not only did Hung Yu Chung live up to his fathers reputation, he surpassed it, becoming renowned throughout the Kung Fu world. Unfortunately, this great grandmaster died from an incurable disease at the early age of 54, while in the preparatory stages of establishing a General Association for Hung Fut Kung Fu. 

After Hung Yu Chungs untimely passing, the duties of giving Kung Fu instruction were taken over by his favorite student and adopted son, Tai Yim, who had already received the lineage title from his teacher as the Eighth Generation Hung Fut Grandmaster. In fulfillment of the wish of Hung Yu Chung, Sifu Tai Yim brought the Hung Fut System from Hong Kong to the United States in 1977. 

With eight generations of rich history and tradition, Hung Fut remains today a dynamic and diverse system. Due to its combination of power, speed, beauty, and practicality, it stands out among most styles. It is made even more unique because of its emphasis on left-handed fighting techniques, which make it easier for a Hung Fut stylist to surprise an opponent. The system contains many forms, including 10 animal styles, 25 classical weapons, 8 drunken immortal forms, 4 cripple forms, a left-hand fighting form, and other specialty forms.

Hope it helps.

Skard1


----------



## Beng*Chuan (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks...

Do you know if there's a difference with Shaolin Hung Fut and Hung Fut system? What's the complete name? Are there any Hung Fut practitioners here?


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Aug 19, 2004)

Wow, it's nice to have a website to cut and paste info from huh?!?! lol

That's alot of pretty accurate information though ,you should've given credit to Tai Yim's website from which the info came from.

I'm new to Hung Fut ,so my knowledge is limited ,but i'll be glad to answer any questions i can ,if anyone is still interested?

jeff


----------

